# Show us your wheels!



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

My wife and I are now into our long wait for our 3.2l A3. In the meantime, we are trying to decide on some summer wheels. TireRack doesn't seem to have many options. We are hoping you will show us what ya'll are driving. Thanks. Let the whoring begin.

And please include the name of the rim and the size.


_Modified by .:R2theT at 7:28 PM 3-9-2006_


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (.:R2theT)*

This is what I'm spinning now:








As of tomorrow (YIPPEE!!) my new wheels will be installed. I will post then, but so much for now: it will be








Edited to add some "after" with 17x8 OZ Ultraleggera and Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 (39 lbs each)



























_Modified by Nuvolari at 10:34 PM 3/14/2006_


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (Nuvolari)*

I'm never one to shy away from pics.


----------



## andre23 (Jul 29, 2005)

more pics to come
here's a sneak peek


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_I'm never one to shy away from pics.










We like those. What are they?

Everybody, please include what type of rim you are showing us. Thanks.


----------



## mhr (Nov 30, 2005)

OEM Calera's


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (mhr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhr* »_OEM Calera's

I love 'em!!!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (.:R2theT)*

19x9 and 19x9.5 Schmidt VN-Line's real 3-piece


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (ProjectA3)*

Great thread idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep it coming.
Judge - your wheels are awesome







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (Tarik D)*

Here's mine.


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_19x9 and 19x9.5 Schmidt VN-Line's real 3-piece









On these, some BBS, the OEM 18" and such, I never know, am I supposed to look at the Y's or the U's?


----------



## OO3 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (.:R2theT)*

I'm not letting Brian be the only 3 piece pimp here








BBS RS 17x8.5 and 9.5


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_I'm never one to shy away from pics.









are those Hartman or Stratmosphere reps?


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (.:R2theT)*

These are my summers:
















OEM 18" Caressas w/ Pirelli PZero Nero tires







*sparx*




_Modified by limesparks at 11:08 PM 3/9/2006_


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (.:R2theT)*

Okay, teaser. 
This is what I'm having installed tomorrow, in 17 x 8.
OZ Ultraleggera. 17.6 lbs.


----------



## RynoA3 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (Pretarion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pretarion* »_Here's mine.









I know its not an A3, this is my previous car but i just wanted to share because the wheels.


----------



## buymenow00 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (OO3)*

Digging the tint OO3! What brand/density is it?


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (.:R2theT)*

Hello Twin Cities brotha! (I'm from St Paul...).
This thread will surely help some choose their wheels:
Hera are mine:
they are 18" cast-alloy replicas of the 19" forged wheels found on the new RS4,
these replicas are sized 18" x 8" with an offset of 45 and were sourced at http://www.auto-exclusive.be, but you can find them in the US as Judge did.








photo taken before the coilover install (the car was sitting on Euro S-Line suspension -25mm):








And these are the optional 17" I ordered the car with:
























Hope this helps,
Ben.


----------



## MIB (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (.:R2theT)*

Here's mine.








Nuvolari Concept. 225/40/18 ET45


----------



## Need_Corrado (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (MIB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MIB* »_Here's mine.








Nuvolari Concept. 225/40/18 ET45 


Now those are hot on that car!!!








I think some A8's would look pretty sick too though


----------



## si_reading (Feb 26, 2006)

My 19" RS6 Reps..


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Salut MIB, c'est Benjamin ;-)
Your Nuvolaris are sweeeeeet !!!!!!


----------



## si_reading (Feb 26, 2006)

_Quote »_









I am liking those new style RS4 wheels


----------



## Mogul2001 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (si_reading)*


_Quote, originally posted by *si_reading* »_My 19" RS6 Reps..









Quote Nuvolari:
So hawt !


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (sniper27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper27* »_
are those Hartman or Stratmosphere reps? 

Hartmann, Strat reps are not the correct offset for tha A3, Tirerack also has them in the right offset not sure who manufactures them though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MIB (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

Salut Benjamin
How are you ???









To si_reading :
Your car is...







WONDERFUL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MIB at 6:34 AM 3/10/2006_


----------



## dandle (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (MIB)*









RS6 style wheels in 7.5jx18.


----------



## ChicagoVeeDubs (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: (dandle)*

Check out these hot ones im rollin on


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (ChicagoVeeDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVeeDubs* »_Check out these hot ones im rollin on









You know, after seeing all the others above, yours don't look so 'stock' anymore. Actually, they stand out quite positively. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (MIB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MIB* »_Here's mine.








Nuvolari Concept. 225/40/18 ET45 



I would have to say that, of all the ones posted so far, these are the best (and not just because they are named after me







), followed by the RS4s and the Supertourismos.


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (Nuvolari)*

These aren't mine (jakbeatz's car from this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2429390 ).. 
but they will be on my car when it comes in (18 inch option on 3.2Q) ...


----------



## si_reading (Feb 26, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *MIB* »_To si_reading :
Your car is... <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/eek.gif" BORDER="0"> WONDERFUL <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif" BORDER="0"> 

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (si_reading)*

18inch BBS VZ


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (.:R2theT)*

They are on! These pix can't do them justice, light was running out and I really was busy working to get a deal together.








17 x 8 OZ Ultraleggera with Michelin Pilot Sport PS2. These are so light, even the entire car is sitting higher







39lbs in total, including air.








The stance got wider (ET 48), and again, this picture doesn't cover it right. But you can see my new plate (which just came in yesterday). I told you...



_Modified by Nuvolari at 11:59 PM 3/10/2006_


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_
17 x 8 OZ Ultraleggera with Michelin Pilot Sport PS2. These are so light, even the entire car is sitting higher







39lbs in total, including air.

Looks good...nice weight savings! Did you keep the factory tire size?


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (scotchy)*

Here's mine...glad I took my snow tires off less than a week ago..
























OZ Superturismo GT...19x8 et 48 
Just over 25lbs


_Modified by scotchy at 8:25 PM 3/10/2006_


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

scotchy,
Yes, tires are 225/45


_Modified by Nuvolari at 8:22 PM 3/10/2006_


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

Dear lord, there isn't one set of wheels in this thread that don't look good. I'm stunned!


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (clarkma5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarkma5* »_Dear lord, there isn't one set of wheels in this thread that don't look good. I'm stunned!

Thats why we chose A3's. We have good taste to begin with.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_








17 x 8 OZ Ultraleggera with Michelin Pilot Sport PS2. These are so light, even the entire car is sitting higher







39lbs in total, including air._Modified by Nuvolari at 11:59 PM 3/10/2006_

Nuvo those look really nice, I'm surprised I hated them on the TR web site, they look much nicer in your pic, but you have to lower the car now, the wheel gap looks huge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (judgegavel)*

Why, thank you, and I agree, the wheel gap looks like allroad in 4th. However, 
A) the picture's lighting (very low sun) is a big part of that, because it illuminates the white inner wheelhouse, http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
B) when I'm driving, it sits lower, and the car is so fast, you don't get a chance to even check out the gap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
C) I want to be able to go up and down my parking ramp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif without contact other than by the wheels







and
D) I could even get it lowered for free but declined. I just want to keep it stock. It is, first and foremost, a functional decision (as it was to stay with 17" and not go to 18").
When I get a chance, I'll take more realistic pictures, and the track days at Buttonwillow will tell how it is under such conditions.
I'm with you on the looks of these wheels. When I first saw them on TR, they looked too spidery-legged, too fragile for a solid wheel. What influenced me was the wheel weight as posted, of 11.5 lbs. As it turned out, it was an error, and with 17.6 lbs, it was a different subject. Now that I finally got to see the wheels in reality, they appear to be quite solid and strong, in all their weight-saving reducedness of spokes and thickness.
May I say now that the car feels more nimble?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (OO3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OO3* »_I'm not letting Brian be the only 3 piece pimp here








BBS RS 17x8.5 and 9.5






























Those are bad ass , way to take the old school into new school. You get mad respect from me for those. BBS RS are not only for MK2 and MK3 GTI's anymore. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

They would even look good in gold!


----------



## PeteA3 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*

Nuvo, post some better pic's! I'm very interested in these rims, I want to see them in their full glory please....


----------



## SimoP (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (PeteA3)*

PeteA3,
Be happy to but likely not before Wednesday.


----------



## PeteA3 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*

Cool, I check back then on Wed... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubfan (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_


















I look at these pictures and all I can think of is...
You folks saying Audi was right to only bring the 5-door/sportback are Out. Of. Your. Minds.
That 3-door looks fantastic, esp. lowered and with those RS4 replicas. Nicely modded Ben.


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (dubfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubfan* »_
I look at these pictures and all I can think of is...
You folks saying Audi was right to only bring the 5-door/sportback are Out. Of. Your. Minds.
That 3-door looks fantastic, esp. lowered and with those RS4 replicas. Nicely modded Ben.

It is too hatchy for me. I like it because it's Audi but...I think it tends to look a lot like so many other vehicles such as: VW GTI, 2007 TT(spyshots?), Ford Focus, Honda Civic Si. Of course, an argument can always be made as to which came first. I believe Audi is probably at the top of the heap, but still. 
Audi is smart to not bring the 3-door over here. Too much competition in the hot hatch market. Audi, I believe, would have a hard time being competitive price wise. That car would cost at least $36,000 in North America. That's a lot of cash for a car that has that much competition.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (dubfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubfan* »_
That 3-door looks fantastic, esp. lowered and with those RS4 replicas. Nicely modded Ben.


Awww, thanks! Tell you the truth, I love the way it looks too.
At first I got an A3 because it lookes just like any of the 1000s of base Tdi A3s we have over here in Europe. It was a perfect wolf in sheep's clothing: 250hp in a car you can't really tell apart from a 105hp diesel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I did throw that all away with the wheels, lowering and tint, but I loooove it. All I want now (aesthetically) is dual exhaust.
To me, it looks better than its twin sister, the MkV R32:
















...and it never fails to put a







on my face:









Ben - the now _officially certified_ pic WHORE


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_

To me, it looks better than its twin sister, the MkV R32:
















...and it never fails to put a







on my face:









Ben - the now _officially certified_ pic WHORE









Side by side that A3 blows that MKV R out of the water, IMO. And I love the R32. Or I, at least, love the MKIV R32.


_Modified by .:R2theT at 7:20 AM 3-12-2006_


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

Wow I really dont like the front of the Mk5 R32, looks more like the Jetta, than the GTI. The Honeycomb GTI grill was the only thing making me like the new GTI and GLI looks.


----------



## A3inAZ (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (.:R2theT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R2theT* »_
It is too hatchy for me. I like it because it's Audi but...I think it tends to look a lot like so many other vehicles such as: VW GTI, 2007 TT(spyshots?), Ford Focus, Honda Civic Si. Of course, an argument can always be made as to which came first. I believe Audi is probably at the top of the heap, but still. 
Audi is smart to not bring the 3-door over here. Too much competition in the hot hatch market. Audi, I believe, would have a hard time being competitive price wise. That car would cost at least $36,000 in North America. That's a lot of cash for a car that has that much competition.

i agree, esepcially with A2 coming out to compete with the only *really* hot hatch (in sales), the MINI.
http://www.autoweek.com/apps/p.../1041


----------



## volxlov (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (ProjectA3)*









Thats clean!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

PeteA3,
I pulled a quick-and-dirty today...Those are the OZ Ultraleggera 17 x 8 in our service drive:


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*

sigh. i'm going to stop looking at these cars...especially white ones until mine comes in.


----------



## PeteA3 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_PeteA3,
I pulled a quick-and-dirty today...Those are the OZ Ultraleggera 17 x 8 in our service drive:


Thanks Nuvo, I really like these wheels...Though I'd probably go 19 possibly 18, with coilover of course. I think they would show big brakes very nicely. I plan on going with yellow instead of the traditional red callipers. I think yellow looks hot with a silver car.
My other consideration for a wheel is the Neuspeed RS10 (silver).
Opinions?
Pete


_Modified by PeteA3 at 7:43 AM 3/13/2006_


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (PeteA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeteA3* »_
Opinions?


18 or 19 will look better. 17 has better dynamics. Just go by your priorities.
My opinion on calipers is they are there to decelerate the car. The quicker the better. Tires help in that task. Colors don't.
If you are after looks, I think something like sprint blue or nogaro blue look good on silver. Yellow would look good on a blue car. JMHO.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (PeteA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeteA3* »_
Thanks Nuvo, I really like these wheels...Though I'd probably go 19 possibly 18, with coilover of course. I think they would show big brakes very nicely. I plan on going with yellow instead of the traditional red callipers. I think yellow looks hot with a silver car.
My other consideration for a wheel is the Neuspeed RS10 (silver).
Opinions?
Pete

_Modified by PeteA3 at 7:43 AM 3/13/2006_

Get the Neuspeed wheels. Those Ultraleggeras look awful in my opinion. 
I'd probably go with 18"s over 19"s
Dave


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
Those Ultraleggeras look awful in my opinion. 
I'd probably go with 18"s over 19"s
Dave

Actually, I agree with you. There are better looking rims.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_
Actually, I agree with you. There are better looking rims.

I'd rather have these rims for lightweight wheels. Only $99 and 18lbs. IIRC the ultraleggeras are 15lbs.








Dave


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (crew217)*

not feeling all those holes.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
I'd rather have these rims for lightweight wheels. Only $99 and 18lbs. IIRC the ultraleggeras are 15lbs.








Dave

that looks like a good autoX or track wheel.


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_ IIRC the ultraleggeras are 15lbs.

No, you are wrong


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_
that looks like a good autoX or track wheel.

They look very similar to Volk Ghram lights (sp).


----------



## PeteA3 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: (sniper27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper27* »_not feeling all those holes. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think it is the Neuspeeds...19's. Exspensive but nice and light...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_
No, you are wrong









Am I? Last I heard you were bitching about tirerack being wrong about the 11.7lb weight.
This place lists them as 18lbs for a 17x8
http://www.turnermotorsport.co...GERRA
Dave


_Modified by crew217 at 12:09 PM 3/13/2006_


----------



## rona13 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_I'd rather have these rims for lightweight wheels. Only $99 and 18lbs. IIRC the ultraleggeras are 15lbs.








Dave

I love these wheels but they only come in 17". Maybe one day they will offer 18".


_Modified by rona13 at 11:53 AM 1/19/2007_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (Nuvolari)*

Time to eat your words Nuvo.
Michelin PS2s in 225/45/17
*23 lbs*
You said:

_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_
17 x 8 OZ Ultraleggera with Michelin Pilot Sport PS2. These are so light, even the entire car is sitting higher







39lbs in total, including air.

Now correct me if I'm wrong but 39-23=16 which is close to the 15lbs estimate I mentioned. 
How much do you expect air to actually weigh?
Dave


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
IIRC the ultraleggeras are 15lbs.

Am I [wrong]? 

They weigh in at 17.6.
I wasn't bitching about the mistake TR made with the 11.5lbs, I was bitching bout their insisting it is correct (when it could not have been).
Yours is a Flik Ftd or sumthn, right?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_
They weigh in at 17.6.
I wasn't bitching about the mistake TR made with the 11.5lbs, I was bitching bout their insisting it is correct (when it could not have been).
Yours is a Flik Ftd or sumthn, right?

Look above ^^^
I didn't buy those wheels, nor am i going to. But if you want lightweight wheels, the FTDs are hard to beat for their price. They remind me slightly of a 5 spoke SSR comp with holes.
Nonetheless, we are in agreement that you were "bitching"








Dave


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_Time to eat your words Nuvo.
Michelin PS2s in 225/45/17
*23 lbs*
You said:
Now correct me if I'm wrong but 39-23=16 which is close to the 15lbs estimate I mentioned. 
How much do you expect air to actually weigh?
Dave

TR put a 17x8 on their scale and showed 17.6 lbs for it.
Michelin claims 23 lbs for their tire.
The complete wheel weighed in at 39lbs on my scale. We don't know how much the tire really is and how much the scales deviate.
The last time I checked, air was something like .08 lbs per cuft. Rough estimate on a tire at 40 psi = .1 to .2 lbs for air. This needs to be double-checked, though.
BTW, the air comment was TIC.


_Modified by Nuvolari at 12:29 PM 3/13/2006_


----------



## navsnipe (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_
TR put a 17x8 on their scale and showed 17.6 lbs for it.
Michelin claims 23 lbs for their tire.
The complete wheel weighed in at 39lbs on my scale. We don't know how much the tire really is and how much the scales deviate.
The last time I checked, air was something like .08 lbs per cuft. Rough estimate on a tire at 40 psi = .1 to .2 lbs for air. This needs to be double-checked, though.
BTW, the air comment was TIC.

_Modified by Nuvolari at 12:29 PM 3/13/2006_

What was the moisture content of that air? 
j/k


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (navsnipe)*

Pic whore in training.


----------



## kingevan (Mar 13, 2006)

does anyone knw where i can get a set of the bbs rs on the black a3? they are beautiful


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_Pic whore in training.









can you tell us the specs of the wheels and suspension? thanks.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Yam: that's gorgeous!
My guess: stock S-Line suspension, new model 18" BBS CHs.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_Yam: that's gorgeous!
My guess: stock S-Line suspension, new model 18" BBS CHs.

Thats correct.


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_
Thats correct.

not bad on stock suspension. i think i read this somewhere before, or i can be wrong, but is the Sline suspension the same height as the sport suspension on the 2.0?


----------



## dandle (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (sniper27)*

S-line is 10mm lower on any S-line car in the Europe but im not sure if they even have S-line Suspension fitted to the US 3.2. From what I have seen(and I could very well be wrong) the only thing S-line in the US is the body kit thats fitted to S-line A3s.


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (dandle)*

that was my understanding too.


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (sniper27)*

Just measured wheel gaps again.
Sport 2.0T (with more miles on it than the S-line)
F: 6.5"
R: 4"
S-line
F: 6
R: 5 1/4
I'm going


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*

could the sline front be .5 in lower cuz of weight?


----------



## Mogul2001 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (sniper27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper27* »_could the sline front be .5 in lower cuz of weight?

No,
but the V6 engine is so much heavier than the 4 cylinder 2.0TFSI.
And dandle is somewhat right, it seems to me that the US 3.2 has a taller suspension in comparison to the euro s-line suspension. 
The past showed that VW and Audi loved to sell a taller suspension for the US marked because of the preferences of the local customers ( which wont be here on a forum full of modded cars







).


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (sniper27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper27* »_could the sline front be .5 in lower cuz of weight?

Possible. The last time I measured, both sport and S-line had similar gaps. From that I concluded that they just gave the S-line stronger springs to hold the heavier weight (same for back, with battery and haldex).


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_
Possible. The last time I measured, both sport and S-line had similar gaps. From that I concluded that they just gave the S-line stronger springs to hold the heavier weight (same for back, with battery and haldex).

The S-lines on my dealer lot actually sit about 5-8mm higher than the sport 2.0ts . . . and it's not because the S-lines are newer whereas the 2.0ts are older. 
Dave


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (crew217)*

i just realized...6in. is a huge gap. i dont recall them being that high. lol that's like a 7 finger gap. even if you get neuspeed sport and drop it like 1.5 in..that's still a 4x4.


_Modified by sniper27 at 1:15 PM 3-14-2006_


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (sniper27)*

Francis, this gap is equally around the full wheel arch, so it looks centered and not like 6".


----------



## dandle (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_
Possible. The last time I measured, both sport and S-line had similar gaps. From that I concluded that they just gave the S-line stronger springs to hold the heavier weight (same for back, with battery and haldex).

Not true in europe as the S-line suspension has been available on the 2.0T for a long long time here(with the 10mm drop). You can now spec you 1.6fsi A3 up to S-line as well and I would guess that will have the same suspension drop.


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (dandle)*

I keep forgetting that there are a few places on this planet outside of the USA


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

I added a few new shots to my first post on page one.
PS: Now there is only one more mod, and then I'm done. Hopefully, more on that by Thursday. It is going to be a straight forward one!










_Modified by Nuvolari at 10:37 PM 3/14/2006_


----------



## jumpsi (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (OO3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OO3* »_I'm not letting Brian be the only 3 piece pimp here








BBS RS 17x8.5 and 9.5









Could you tell what ET (offset) are these??








Planning to buy a set of 8,5 x 17" BBS RS.
Thanks!
more pics??











_Modified by jumpsi at 4:03 AM 3-15-2006_


----------



## motorsport (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_Pic whore in training.









Can you tell me what offset are they? any more pics? thanks!!!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (.:R2theT)*

Some gratuitous 'advertising' here








I am selling my 5-spoke 17" wheels that came stock with my A3- I have an ad in the Fourtitude classifieds- shoot me an email if interested.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (skotti)*

I'm a sucky photographer. Offset is 50.


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (yam)*

can you take a shot from the front or back so we can see how the wheels sit with that offset? thanks.


----------



## psycho audi (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (.:R2theT)*

Went to take a pic but camera ran out of battery so had to use phone... sorry about the quality.
19 x 235 x 35 Euro size RS8 copies replacing 18 x 225 x 40

























_Modified by psycho audi at 4:42 AM 3-18-2006_


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow, these look huge on that car! How is the ride?


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (sniper27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper27* »_can you take a shot from the front or back so we can see how the wheels sit with that offset? thanks.

Francis, I know you meant the BBS, but FTR, the OZ UL come with a 48mm offset, and here is how they sit:


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (Nuvolari)*

thanks arno. not too bad. definitely wider.


----------



## psycho audi (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (Nuvolari)*

very grippy! Smooth when cruising at speed... as always with a3


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (OO3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OO3* »_I'm not letting Brian be the only 3 piece pimp here








BBS RS 17x8.5 and 9.5









Drool


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

Are these original BBS? Not sure, my view is blurry for some odd reason.










_Modified by Nuvolari at 12:35 PM 3/19/2006_


----------



## ahgood (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (.:R2theT)*


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (ahgood)*

What wheels?


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (psycho audi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psycho audi* »_Went to take a pic but camera ran out of battery so had to use phone... sorry about the quality.
19 x 235 x 35 Euro size RS8 copies replacing 18 x 225 x 40









WOW those look huge. 
Anyone have a set of monoblocks on? I think those would look hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ID64 (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (Royale5)*

I can play now


----------



## jumpsi (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (ID64)*

Courier just dropped these:
OZ/ Abt A25 18"
















pictures taken whit mobilephone..
Edit: moved to right topic


_Modified by jumpsi at 5:19 AM 6-7-2006_


----------



## Jeffaz (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (scotchy)*

Im going with Nuvolari's wheels just in 18" size. I think they are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (Jeffaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeffaz* »_Im going with Nuvolari's wheels just in 18" size. I think they are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want pics of your ultraleggeras...


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (jumpsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jumpsi* »_Courier just dropped these:
OZ/ Abt A25 18"

Did he damage them?


----------



## cbpagent (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (scotchy)*

How is the ride on those 19"s I am thinking about getting the same wheels and same size.
Dave


----------



## Akrion (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (OO3)*

so sick ... still can't believe they're only 17"

_Quote, originally posted by *OO3* »_I'm not letting Brian be the only 3 piece pimp here








BBS RS 17x8.5 and 9.5


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (MIB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MIB* »_Here's mine.








Nuvolari Concept. 225/40/18 ET45 


Care to post some more pics of the car/wheels from the side / back angles, looks hot! I may have to consider these over the caleras


----------



## little mikey (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (OO3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OO3* »_I'm not letting Brian be the only 3 piece pimp here








BBS RS 17x8.5 and 9.5









siiiiiiiiick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif drool
~mikey m.


----------



## PaddleShiftr (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (fireweaver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fireweaver* »_
Care to post some more pics of the car/wheels from the side / back angles, looks hot! I may have to consider these over the caleras

Here's Mine:


----------



## jerSun (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Show us your wheels! (OO3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OO3* »_I'm not letting Brian be the only 3 piece pimp here








BBS RS 17x8.5 and 9.5










Eh forget the RS4s and Nuvolari's, these right here are the best of the thread. These have always been one of my all time favorite wheels. Yea a lot of people have them on their dubs, but the reason is because they look great on almost anything. Im surprised not many have commented on them!
I would LOVE to see some more pictures of this setup please. You are the winner.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Dunno... 1) any wheel with a fake center lug is pretty sad 2) they must be a nightmare to keep clean?


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_Dunno... 1) any wheel with a fake center lug is pretty sad 2) they must be a nightmare to keep clean? 

fake center lug?


----------



## shady12v (Oct 14, 2004)

18x8 ET45 Oz Ultralegarra
H&R Coilovers
Just under 25" ground to fender








Front








Rear


----------

